# Uplay Probleme mit 2. Monitor ?



## Feehler (23. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend ich wollte mal nachfragen ob evtl hier im Forum noch jmd das Problem hat bzw das Problem schon irgendwie gelöst hat 

Und zwar geht es darum  wenn ich ein Spiel aus Uplay starte  z.B. aktuelles wie AC: Unity oder The Crew hab ich Probleme mit meinem 2. Monitor.
Sieht folgendermaßen aus , ich hatte The Crew gestartet auf 1920 x1080, startet normal , kann auch zocken nur der 2. Monitor bleibt schwarz , womit ich eigentlich erstmal leben könnte, aber sobald ich in den Nvidia Treiber  oder Geforce Expirience via DSR zb auf z. B. 2560 stelle , startet zwar das Spiel aber abwechselnd wird im Sekundentakt mal auf dem einen Monitor und mal auf dem anderen etwas angezeigt , aber eigentlich nur so 2-3 Sekunden und dann bleibt mir nichts anders übrig als strg alt entf hämmern , was ja total genial ist 

Wenn ich dann wieder umstelle auf normale Settings sprich 1920 , läufts zwar wieder aber der 2. Monitor bleibt wieder schwarz...
Ebenfalls siehts so in AC Unity aus ..

Hat da jmd ne Lösung ? Mach ich da was falsch oder muss man da was umstellen / liegts an Uplay selbst? ich hab da echt kein Plan was ich noch tun soll oder woran das leigen kann gerade weil Spiele in Steam/Origin/Battlenet funktioniern auf Anhieb egal was ich einstelle und auch so dass der 2. Monitor bleibt an und ich kann mit DSR arbeiten...

Ich wäre euch da echt dankbar für eine Lösung , andernfalls werd ich mal bei Uplay nachfragen , aber da kraust es mir jetz schon davor , kriegst wieder iwelche Standartsprüche gedrückt ... die eh wieder mal nichts Helfen


----------



## Stueppi (23. Dezember 2014)

Da du Nvidia benutzt und der Monitor schwarz ist kannst du das beheben indem du in Geforce Experience Shadowplay anschaltest (du musst nichtmal die Tasten konfigurieren oder was aufnehmen, anschalten reicht) dann bleibt der Monitor beim zocken an.
Ich hatte bei The Crew DSR nicht benutzt, aber normales downsampling auf 1440p hat bei mir problemlos funktioniert.
Versuch doch mal ohne DSR eine 1440p Auflösung zu erstellen und damit zu spielen.


----------



## Feehler (24. Dezember 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Da du Nvidia benutzt und der Monitor schwarz ist kannst du das beheben indem du in Geforce Experience Shadowplay anschaltest (du musst nichtmal die Tasten konfigurieren oder was aufnehmen, anschalten reicht) dann bleibt der Monitor beim zocken an.
> Ich hatte bei The Crew DSR nicht benutzt, aber normales downsampling auf 1440p hat bei mir problemlos funktioniert.
> Versuch doch mal ohne DSR eine 1440p Auflösung zu erstellen und damit zu spielen.



Kannst du mir mal bitte erklären warum der 2. Monitor schwarz wird wenn Shadowplay ausgeschaltet ist ? So wie ich das sehe is das ja so ne Art integriertes Fraps ? Das versteh ich grad mal 0... 
Damit ich das richtig verstehe , heisst also in jedem Game was in GE gefunden wird einfach mal Shadowplay einschalten dann sollte das Problem mit dem schwarzen 2. Monitor nichtmehr auftauchen ?

Und noch ein Frage,  wie hast du ohne DSR dann 1440 hinbekommen ?
Wäre nett wenn du mich da mal aufklären könntest , hatte mit Downsampling bisher noch nich viel am Hut, da die GraKas die ich bisher hatte, eh schon immer am Limit gelaufen sind auf FHD ?


----------



## Stueppi (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann dir leider nicht erklären wieso das so ist, es funktioniert einfach. ich habe es per zufall rausgefunden. Ob das Spiel dafür vom Tool erkannt werden muss glaub ich nicht, man kann ja Shadowplay allgemein aktivieren.

Ohne DSR gibt es noch das ganz normale Downsampling, das haben wir benutzt bevor Nvidia es so bequem gemacht hat (ist noch garnicht lange her).
Im Treiber selbst kann man eine benutzerdiffinierte Auflösung einstellen, wie das geht erklärt dir am besten google, weil eine erklärung mir zu lange dauert. Wenn du googlest solltest du sogar auf eine Anleitung von PCGH treffen.


----------



## Feehler (24. Dezember 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Ich kann dir leider nicht erklären wieso das so ist, es funktioniert einfach. ich habe es per zufall rausgefunden. Ob das Spiel dafür vom Tool erkannt werden muss glaub ich nicht, man kann ja Shadowplay allgemein aktivieren.
> 
> Ohne DSR gibt es noch das ganz normale Downsampling, das haben wir benutzt bevor Nvidia es so bequem gemacht hat (ist noch garnicht lange her).
> Im Treiber selbst kann man eine benutzerdiffinierte Auflösung einstellen, wie das geht erklärt dir am besten google, weil eine erklärung mir zu lange dauert. Wenn du googlest solltest du sogar auf eine Anleitung von PCGH treffen.



Super danke dir , habs gefunden und es funktioniert !


----------

